# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  interupt delay

## Lookin

anyway to make the addon delay its interupt feature so its not an instant cast?
any help would be appreciated.

----------


## akeon1

Target.interruptsat >= x

Just have a scroll through the documentation post to get a full list of conditions with examples

----------


## yobleed

> Target.interruptsat >= x


This one isn't working properly, not sure what i'm doing wrong


```
-- Interrupt
{ "Silence", "Target.interruptsat >=80", "target" },
```

It's just ignoring it

This one works but ofcourse interrupts as soon as the cast starts


```
-- Interrupt
{ "Silence", "modifier.interrupts", "target" },
```

----------


## akeon1

> This one isn't working properly, not sure what i'm doing wrong
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Interrupt
> { "Silence", "Target.interruptsat >=80", "target" },
> ```
> 
> It's just ignoring it
> ...


Just copy and paste the line directly out of my rotations . I know 100% they work. 
Also don't set delay too high. You need to account for server lag.


If it still fails to cast you are probably using an old unlocker or or or something.

----------


## MrTheSoulz

> Just copy and paste the line directly out of my rotations . I know 100% they work. 
> Also don't set delay too high. You need to account for server lag.
> 
> 
> If it still fails to cast you are probably using an old unlocker or or or something.


Nah, PE is case sensitive:
"target.interruptsat >=80"

Small "t".

----------


## Belamoor

Nevertheless 

```
{ "Pummel", "target.interruptAt>= 30", "target"  },
```

 Neither InterruptsAt nor interruptAt conditions seem to be working for me too.

----------


## Belamoor

Ok, i think i figured it out. The logic behind the PE interrupt conditions is wrong, it returns true on 95 % casting time instead of a current casting percentage value. 
I rewrote it like this and and it works now.



> ProbablyEngine.condition.register('interruptAt', function (target, spell)
> if ProbablyEngine.condition['modifier.toggle']('interrupt') then
> if UnitName('player') == UnitName(target) then return false end
> local secondsLeft, castLength = ProbablyEngine.condition['casting.delta'](target)
> if secondsLeft then
> return (100 - secondsLeft / castLength * 100)
> end
> end
> return false
> end)

----------

